

Last Night I Experienced Silicon Valley - cmer
http://blog.carlmercier.com/2011/11/11/last-night-i-experienced-silicon-valley/

======
ChuckMcM
Thanks for sharing, I think the take away is that the SF Bay area manages to
maintain a entrepreneur density that is high enough for these sorts of things
to happen. Its important to remember that its a momentum thing, I believe that
once you get past a certain tipping point there will be a bubbly pool of
entrepreneurs, but there are things that can poison that reaction as well;
things like non-compete agreements, tight/non-existent capital, and too much
secrecy.

------
timjahn
"If you are an entrepreneur outside of Silicon Valley and don’t visit the Bay
Area on a regular basis, you are way behind."

Come on. There are successful entrepreneurs based all over the world. The
Valley is not a requirement.

~~~
cmer
You are completely missing my point. Scarcity is the problem in other cities.

------
cleverjake
This is actually almost exactly PG's reasoning on why Silicon Valley will
always beat NY in his YCNYC speech. Including the random walk by of ron
conway.

------
Jasitis
a very very interesting tagline. out of honest curiosity it occurred to me
that tagline of this blog can mean many things: tagline: me = entrepreneur +
hacker also implies me - entrepreneur = hacker me - hacker = entrepreneur do
you agree that all three meaning are consistent to your context?

~~~
cmer
Did anybody ever tell you that you tend to over think things? lol! :)

I guess all your variations also apply, but that was never intended.

------
inuhj
cliffs: Silicon Valley is great because there are a lot of tech entrepreneurs
to get advice from and share with.

